# Bringing Home Rat Checklist!!!



## pieandblue16 (May 2, 2011)

OKay, so I am picking up my rats sometime this week or next, depends what is worked out. I found a rescue that is close with a trio of boys with a sad story. i can share that later when i introduce them...i was planning on two, but i cant split up these 3 after everything they went through together. havnt really seen a picture, just know their standards. one wit reg. fur, second with short fur, third with no fur.  at least from what she said. 

so a checklist of what i need: (please give input on anything or add on)
cage
glass water bottle...or is plastic ok?
ceramic dish
food...planning to feed mazuri, should i add something to the blocks to make it healthier?
bedding....kiln dried pine and shreded paper atm
hiding spots
chew things
toys...will need to look up some toy ideas.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 22, 2011)

Plastic water bottle is ok as long as it the kind that is outside the cage,
Kiln dried pine is still bad for rats, it doesnt get rid of all the oils. To be safe id go with Aspen or carefresh (not basic)
You can add a senior dog food to your lab blocks, make sure its a good brand though. 

You can add hammocks, you can make them out of old t shirts or towels
treats, mine love yougies and the calcium chews (they are called Mineral Chews i believe) 

You can add hanging bird toys for your ratties (my girls love them) 
I suppose you already have a carrier for your friends.
Decide where their free roam time will be spent and rat proof it (if its a bed i suggest only have a blanket you dont care if it gets chewed) or a room, take up any wires, cover all holes/cracks that ratties can get under.  

Cant wait to see pics of your new friends (when you get them of course)  hope some of this helped


----------



## renegaderob18 (Apr 7, 2011)

I use a plastic water bottle as well for my 3 girls. You can use plastic or glass, but I chose plastic because it's lighter. Any kind of pine I would not use. Just bad for rats. For 10 years I have used aspen and have had no problems with it. For food you can also get some carrots or other veggies and fruits to mix it up a little. I also use a real good dog food to give them once or twice a week that they love. Good luck and I will be waiting to read your story.


----------



## pieandblue16 (May 2, 2011)

ok so scratch kiln dried pine

need large plastic water bottle...dog ones ok or is the mouth to big? 
aspen shavings

i feed my dog canidae, its an all life stage. that ok? or should i get a bag of TOTW to suppliment the food? or get a senior senior food? meaning TOTW and Canidae are both ALS. didnt know if it was for the low protein and fat that i need senior or what

another question! placement. i have a spot in the living room where its pretty active. as long as they have adequete hiding spots would that be ok or too stressful for them? i am told they are still very skittish still due to their past. 

and i think the bathroom will be a good run place, its safe all around and easy to clean up messes on the linolium


boys come home tomorrow  will have plenty of pics to spam everyone i am sure


----------



## renegaderob18 (Apr 7, 2011)

I have my three girls in my living room and they don't seem to mind it. The one girl was skittish when I first got her, but even being in the living room she adjusted fine and is still fine. As far as dog food I think the senior kind would be fine. It has more protein and stuff the rats would need.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 22, 2011)

id stay with the larger water bottles for rodents as im not sure if a dog water bottle would leak (alot) also you can place a bird feeder under your chosen water bottle to catch any leaks as in my opinion all of them do lol. The dog food should be o as long as the protein in it is no more than 18% I use Beneful Dog Food as its low in fatty acids and has just the right amount of protein in it. 

I would still place them in the living room, but maybe for the first day dont hound them and keep a towel over a portion of the cage to shade them (makes them feel safer if its dark in my experience) 

A bathroom is a great place, i use it for my 6 boys.

Oh one last thing about boys..they cant have citrus fruit like oranges or mango's,, over a period of time it can cause liver damage (im not sure why but anyone iv ever talked to has said this) and it can cause their natural musk to ....well get stronger lol 

If they are still skittish leave them to their new cage for 2 days to get used to the surroundings...after that you can try using a bonding pouch (http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/album/48229243lLIRFo if you know how to sew ) this is a no sew version http://www.suzsugargliders.com/nosewbondingpouch.htm they've always worked wonders for me...as well as visiting this site its a really good resource for shy and skittish rats http://www.joinrats.com/EarningTrust

Cant wait to see pics and i hope this helps!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

i find myself quoting this post a lot. be careful with the dog food and stay away from the kiln dried pine.



Sorraia said:


> Dog food really is NOT appropriate for rats at all. I know people all over the Internet advocate feeding it, but when you really get down to the nitty gritty and examine the nutritional content (fat, protein, carbs, are NOT the only part of nutrition that's important!) and the nutritional requirements of the rat (see the link posted in previous reply), dog food is awful stuff for rats. The mineral content is all wrong, as are the vitamins. Even "vegetarian", senior, and low fat formulas are too high in protein and fat, and pretty much ALL of them are WAY WAY WAY too high in Vitamin A.
> 
> Just a quick summary of SOME of the nutritional content (though you really should check out that link)
> Average 400 g female requires 2.85g protein, 2.85g fat, 131.10IU Vitamin A, 57IU Vitamin D, and a Calciumhosphorus ratio of 1.67.
> ...


----------

